# Machine gun sound from speaker



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi - About a month ago I started getting a sound from my speaker like a machine gun. Even when I turn the speaker off the sound is still there. There are actually times when the sound stops but not often. It's annoying! Can you please advise what I can do? The speaker does set next to my monitor but always has.

thanks
sue


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Have you tired a different set of speakers to see if you get the same results? 
Where is the sound coming from if you turn the speakers off, it has to be from another source.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2004)

Hey TJ -

Honestly it is still coming from the speakers even after I turn it off. They aren't "unplugged" just power (green light) is turned off and I even put it up to my ear to make sure that is where the machine gun sound is coming from.

thanks
sue


----------



## DR.Death (Feb 25, 2006)

Some speakers will pick up interference from something. I have had speakers pick up the phone conversation before it freaked me out but after I realized what it was I was fine


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

yea, folow both the power and signal cables- don't let them be parrallel to eachother or any oher of the opposite type. This is what car audio people do: Run all power down one side, run all signal down the other. Just keep them bunched in groups of same transfer type (power/audio/video) and should be fine.


----------



## whodat (Mar 13, 2005)

make sure you dont have a conflict with your sound card in your device manager..[ yellow marker ]
from microsoft:
here are just one of many symptoms of a virus:


> • Strange sounds or music plays from the speakers unexpectedly.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Make sure the speakers connections are tightly in their ports. I agree, this sounds like an interference of some sort.


----------



## Rashiki (Sep 29, 2005)

I had a lot of interference on my old computer from my 5 year old PSU that was slowly wearing out. A lot of voltage was 'leaking' into the chassis and being picked up by the speakers. Just a thought.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2004)

Sorry everyone as I have been out of town. Thanks to all of you! 

Went thru some of your suggestions & it was interference from the wireless router! YAY!!!!

Thanks so much!


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Glad you resolved it :sayyes:


----------

